# E60 M5 on the Nurburgring



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Just a flyby. Amazing sound...amazing.

http://home.planet.nl/~frans290/MOV04226.MPG


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It was still accelarating at the end of the straight


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

So, that is the end? 

Hmm...I wonder if that was an ungoverned tester. Isn't it supposed to go 200+ without a limiter?  :bigpimp:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:yikes:


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

Dear God that car hauls!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, sounds like a jet flying by. Being under the crossover bridge probably helps.

It's going way too fast for me to pause it and get a good look at it though.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Machina Fantastica


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Yum.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

It sounds even better than I hoped it would. I think I could be tempted to overlook the mildly objectionable (much less so now! LOL) styling for that car. Yowza!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds kind of like a sport bike.


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

Look at the beggining of the vid. Short friends are on the wall hahaha :rofl:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

sounds great now...but wait till the recalls on this engine happens. :angel: 

they better drive around the track a few more times before releasing this to the public.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

ChrisTO said:


> sounds great now...but wait till the recalls on this engine happens. :angel:
> 
> they better drive around the track a few more times before releasing this to the public.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Awesome sound, terrible camera work though! :eeps: :angel: 


-


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Awesome sound, terrible camera work though! :eeps: :angel:
> 
> -


 That just means you'll have to get your German friend to take you out there to take some stills.


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

Well. I guess my car has just been outclassed LOL.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

That completely pwns the SL65 vid.


----------

